# sound blaster audigy 2 zs platinum



## big

i have decided to get this card for my pc. i was looking for a way to be able to hook up my tv/xbox to my pc speakers and i have heard that this card will allow me do to so. also, i am currently using onboard sound on my Asus A7N8X deluxe but I have started to have occasional problems with the sound (the sound begins to crackle unless i stop playing music for about 10-15 min). I think that no longer using the onboard sound should stop this problem...

so now the only question is, should i go with the platinum (w/internal component) or platinum pro (w/external component)? aside from one being internal and the other external, what are the differences? there must be some difference because the price difference is very big usually between $40-$70.

also, if you could confirm that i should be able to do what i want with either cards that would be great.


----------



## Praetor

> i was looking for a way to be able to hook up my tv/xbox to my pc speakers and I have heard that this card will allow me do to so. also, I am currently using onboard sound on my Asus A7N8X deluxe but I have started to have occasional problems with the sound (the sound begins to crackle unless I stop playing music for about 10-15 min). I think that no longer using the onboard sound should stop this problem


Any sound card will allow you to hook up your speakers... it's just the platinum has the breakout box to make it easier. Note that the onboard sound you've got is quite good and the Soundstorm is a very solid audio platform



> aside from one being internal and the other external, what are the differences? there must be some difference because the price difference is very big usually between $40-$70.


No difference really. The external one costs more because of the convenience.


----------



## big

Praetor said:
			
		

> Any sound card will allow you to hook up your speakers... it's just the platinum has the breakout box to make it easier. Note that the onboard sound you've got is quite good and the Soundstorm is a very solid audio platform



yeah, any sound card will do but i would have to buy something to allow me to do so anyway (such as the klipsch decoder).

also, with regards to the Soundstorm, i know it is very solid, but I don't know what else to do to stop the crackling problems I am having. 

Do you suggest that i simply buy something like the klipsch decoder i mentioned and keep using the onboard sound?


----------



## Praetor

> yeah, any sound card will do but I would have to buy something to allow me to do so anyway (such as the klipsch decoder).


If you're using normal speakers no; if you're trying to hook up your home theater speakers maybe



> Do you suggest that I simply buy something like the klipsch decoder I mentioned and keep using the onboard sound?


Prolly easier just to grab the baseline Audigy 2 or Audigy 2 ZS withouth the breakout box


----------



## big

Praetor said:
			
		

> If you're using normal speakers no; if you're trying to hook up your home theater speakers maybe



how would it be possible for me to play my xbox through my pc speakers in surround sound without the breakout box?


----------



## Praetor

> how would it be possible for me to play my xbox through my pc speakers in surround sound without the breakout box?


The breakout box has all the same connections as the normal soundcard (except its also got Opticals but your xbox doesnt use opticals). You would use it the same way as without the breakout box but save $150USD in the process


----------



## big

Praetor said:
			
		

> The breakout box has all the same connections as the normal soundcard



now i must say i'm pretty confused. the audigy 2 card has 6 holes in the back and a firewire port.  can you clarify by telling me what each of these holes is for as well as the ones on the breakout box? i was under the impression that the ones on the box were NOT the same as those on the card...


----------



## Praetor

> can you clarify by telling me what each of these holes is for as well as the ones on the breakout box? I was under the impression that the ones on the box were NOT the same as those on the card...


The breakout box adds two volume controls, two opticals and a remote. The breakout box is just a convenience thing -- you said you're using the nForce2 soundstorm right now -- _that_ doesnt have a breakout box so I dont see a problem with the Audigy2 model that doesnt have a breakout box.


----------



## big

Praetor said:
			
		

> The breakout box adds two volume controls, two opticals and a remote.



i see at lot more holes in the breakout box than that....


----------



## Praetor

If you look at the Platinum Pro, 




- 1xIEEE1394
- 2xOpticals
- Your basic line in, line2-out, mic
- 2xVolume controls
- A funky button that has some form of purpose (prolly a mute button)
- A remote IR

If we look at the Platinum




- Your basic line-in, line2-out, mic and maybe a Line1-out too
- Two RCA outs
- Two opticals
- Two volume controls
- Two midi jacks
- One IEEE1394

The question I'm asking is ... you're currently running a soundstorm and you dont have any problems (other than the static thing) ... so what would be the problem of connecting via a Audigy2ZS? It certainly doesnt have fewer connectors than the soundstorm so I dont see why you HAVE to spend the extra $150 on the platinum... course it's your money


----------



## big

Praetor said:
			
		

> you're currently running a soundstorm and you dont have any problems (other than the static thing) ... so what would be the problem of connecting via a Audigy2ZS? It certainly doesnt have fewer connectors than the soundstorm so I dont see why you HAVE to spend the extra $150 on the platinum... course it's your money



right now i don't have the capability to connect a dvd player/xbox to my soundcard and have it play in surround sound(unless there is something on the soundstorm that i am unaware of). My question is does the Audigy2ZS have what i need to have my dvds and xbox games play in surround sound?


----------



## Praetor

> right now I don't have the capability to connect a dvd player/xbox to my soundcard and have it play in surround sound


You've left out the most important piece of information!  What type of speakers?


----------



## big

logitech z560's. i might upgrade in a couple months to a 5.1 set though...


----------



## Praetor

If you're running 560s then you're fine with just the regular set... i thought you were trying to hookup theater speakers (with wires) to the soundcard. If you look at the 560s' cable, you'll notice that they are configured for 3.5mm jacks ... which are on the soundcard anyways. So unless you have a specific reason to run with the Platinum, save your money


----------



## big

yes...that's what i've been doing....but i want to hook up my XBOX through these speakers. i don't need to hook up just the speakers to my pc.....

to clear things up...my 560's ARE hooked up to my sound card with the standard wires....i need to hook up my XBOX to these speakers tho


----------



## Praetor

Unless you can see right away that the plugs on the Breakout box work for your Xbox (i dont know consoles), I  would imagine the simplest solution would be to get an amp  (even then... you can get 3.5/6mm <-> RCA convertors)


----------

